# Memory Testing with TestMem5 TM5 with custom configs



## munternet

Hello everybody

I am just making a very light tutorial with a collection of custom config files and a *DOWNLOAD LINK* for TM5 v0.12
anta777 absolut config *Official* Intel DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread

None of the work is mine but it seems like a pretty good and fast testing app



Spoiler: Simple Instructions



1/ Extract to a location of you choosing using 7zip or Winrar or similar. No renaming or moving required
2/ Run TM5.exe. All files are now English thanks to @Hequaqua for his idea  and [email protected] is the default
3/ To change to a different config file is super easy. On the bottom right of TM5 it says "load config and exit" where you can select the config file required from the location you extracted everything to and it does the rest for you  The next time you run TM5.exe the new config file will be the default





Spoiler: Overly complicated instructions



1/ Extract to a location of you choosing using 7zip or similar
2/ You should see a TM5.exe and a bin folder
3/ Open the bin folder
4/ Rename the chosen .cfg file to MT.cfg (you could remove all the .config files to another location and copy just the one you want to the bin folder and re-name it MT.cfg)
5/ Go to the TM5.exe and click it. TestMem5 should start to run
6/ If you want to change to a different .cfg file you must re-name it MT.cfg and delete the Cfg.link file that was generated in the bin folder when the TM5.exe was executed
7/ I suggest extracting a new instance from the TestMem5 v0.12 (best configs).zip and starting the process again from the top after renaming the first extracted folder to something else
8/ If you want to just change the config file in the first one you extracted you must delete the Cfg.link file that was made during the first execution
9/ Be sure to close everything else when running this
10/ There is a button above the "Exit" button called "Load config & exit" that is supposed to delete the Cfg.link file and exit the program instead of doing it manually





Spoiler: Troubleshooting



If TM5 doesn't work @Hequaqua suggests running it as admin

Another issue I found is you may have to set Page File Size in Advanced System Settings












Spoiler: What do the TM5 testing errors mean



KedarWolf thinks the default MT.cfg and 1usmus_v3.cfg tests might match these error numbers but the other configurations might not, so you might have to do some homework
*Here* is his post

Error 0 refresh stable error = voltage cutoff choke

Error 1=Simple Test 16mb ~ can be voltage related, can be tRFC issues,
tiny timeout issues for example tRRD_L looks like a bit awkward

Error 2, 12 is a timeout issue, somewhere something ends too quickly or you lack voltage and cells are not recharged in time
a sync issue with other words which's first culprit is voltage somewhere or resistance somewhere

Error 3 & 4 by checking the MT.cfg - are MirrorMove errors
That set shows tRFC 2 issues and this tRFC "auto predicted" ? is wrong.
tRFC is so far always even
as tRFC stepping are 32,16,8,4,2 ,

Error 5 then 6 is a timings missmatch between dimms (data mirror move)

Error 6 is purely related to the IMC , be if procODT, CLDO_VDDP or vSOC
~ it translates to "i couldn't even start transfering data, i crashed"
4-6x error 6 result in full bluescreen

Error 7, 11 are burst tests

it will error out if if CAD_BUS is not optimal
will error out if tRFC is too low
mostly errors out only after time

Error 9 burst test 4mb is a voltage stability issue
If you've lowered tRP , increase vDimm a tiny bit
If you've increased tRP to longer delay, decrease vDIMM +0.01 , one tiny step

Error 10 mostly affects the first 5 main timings
- noticed it can be tRCDWR to RD. can be tRP too, but it also can be the last two tRDWR & tRDRD which don't play well with your main tRCDWR/RD

Error 13 = Simple Test 64mb, timeout while transfering big data
= full crash, nearly always related to voltage ~ as memory was not able to autocorrect it

Error 14 we know is MirrorMove Omb, a timeout issue
- it can error after the 2nd or 3rd pass if something is off my some ns and just "got lost"

Thanks to @KedarWolf for this information 





Spoiler: The included different config files



In no particular order:

Ollie.cfg
[email protected] anta777.cfg
1usmus_v3.cfg
[email protected] anta777.cfg
[email protected] anta777.cfg
[email protected] anta777.cfg
[email protected] anta777.cfg
[email protected] anta777.cfg
[email protected] anta777.cfg

Please comment on your favorite .cfg and why
Thankyou 





Spoiler: Helpful suggestions and thanks



@KedarWolf
To change the language to English, edit the .cfg file and change Language=1 to Language=0
When using usmus .cfg you want to change to 25 cycles. Takes like 3 hours. The default 3 cycles not near long enough

Thanks to @Hequaqua for the idea to make to download set to english

Thanks @h610er for the tip to get [email protected] anta777.cfg to work by resizing the window with his very first post on OCN  Memory Testing with TestMem5 TM5 with custom configs

Thanks to all the people that contributed to this software

If you would like something added to this section leave a comment in the thread with @munternet after it 





Spoiler: From the author of TM5 with a link at the bottom



Why is this program needed.

Well, I think you know what the program is about, after all, version 5. At the moment, the memory tests are not bad, but quite bad. I would not like to talk about 'all' tests, but most of them are unaware of significant changes in the hardware. And the main 'harm' is not at all from memory, it has evolved little, namely, from the processor and memory controller (to a lesser extent). Processors have become faster, there are a lot of them and they have become strange.  For example, before the memory 'sat' on one controller, with which the processor communicated. Now memory can hang on different processors and, as a result, have a different 'distance' from a particular processor core to a particular DIMM. In addition, the amount of caches in the processor has increased, which may affect testing. For example, TM4 used 512K test block size. At the time of writing the program, this was the optimum, but now this block quietly fits in L2 and the test does not work at all as intended. Will this unpleasant moment affect the quality of memory failure detection? Undoubtedly and in the most disgusting way. Alas. Other programs can operate on an access block, which is now extremely unreasonable and causes more problems than mythical benefits. Everything becomes obsolete. Alas, the same fate befell MemTest86. Quite good and effective, now it has quietly degraded to 'just a test'. The reason is the same - the test modules have not changed for a long time, and the hardware does not stand still. Alas. Other programs can operate on an access block, which is now extremely unreasonable and causes more problems than mythical benefits. Everything becomes obsolete. Alas, the same fate befell MemTest86. Quite good and effective, now it has quietly degraded to 'just a test'. The reason is the same - the test modules have not changed for a long time, and the hardware does not stand still. Alas. Other programs can operate on an access block, which is now extremely unreasonable and causes more problems than mythical benefits. Everything becomes obsolete. Alas, the same fate befell MemTest86. Quite good and effective, now it has quietly degraded to 'just a test'. The reason is the same - the test modules have not changed for a long time, and the hardware does not stand still.
However, if you read a horror story about testing problems, please 

What's new.

Added full support for 16 tests and the ability to load other test configuration files. Unfortunately, a complete and imperceptible restart of the program is very difficult, so you will have to use the "manual" launch. After installing the new settings file, the program closes.

Appearance.










In the program window, on the left, the type and name of the processor, its frequency, the number of cores and the supported SSE modes are displayed.
The right side shows the state of the system memory - how much is available and how much the program is busy with.
The middle left shows the progress of testing, when a failure is detected, cells 0-5 change color to red and the number of test failures is displayed in the status section in the middle right.
Small description.

This program is built on a slightly different principle than all the previous ones. Namely - it is customizable... Moreover, it can be configured by the user for those conditions that seem best to him. The program has the concept of 'test module' and 'test'. A module is called to perform testing, but it can (and should) be configured in different ways. Formally speaking, tests in S&M are one and the same module, but with different settings - have you seen that the performance of tests varies significantly? ... and this effect can be different for different memory (different manufacturers). Well, if the efficiency changes, then the logical conclusion from this is that by adjusting the parameters it is possible to raise it (efficiency, that is). It is difficult to consider a program that was written 5 years ago to be optimal.  So, test = test module + individual settings. The second point is the number of test threads. In terms of modern processors, the number of testing threads should be more than one, which will make it easier (more precisely, more often) to communicate with processors with their own memory. This is especially true for the K10-11-12 with its distributed bus. The program supports a different (let's put it mildly) number of testing threads. From S&M's experience, I can say - the fastest mode for one process, but I have been repeatedly informed that enabling multiple mode, although it leads to a slight decrease in speed, increases the efficiency of the algorithm. Well ... although the speed of work is almost synonymous with quality (because a slow algorithm will not find errors), it is stupid to argue with practice. The program supports a different (let's put it mildly) number of testing threads. From S&M's experience, I can say - the fastest mode for one process, but I have been repeatedly informed that enabling multiple mode, although it leads to a slight decrease in speed, increases the efficiency of the algorithm. Well ... although the speed of work is almost synonymous with quality (because a slow algorithm will not find errors), it is stupid to argue with practice. The program supports a different (let's put it mildly) number of testing threads. From S&M's experience, I can say - the fastest mode for one process, but I have been repeatedly informed that enabling multiple mode, although it leads to a slight decrease in speed, increases the efficiency of the algorithm. Well ... although the speed of work is almost synonymous with quality (because a slow algorithm will not find errors), it is stupid to argue with practice.
At the moment, the following test parameters are planned (and supported):

block size. The smaller, the more efficient the algorithm. But, if the block fits into the cache, then the algorithm will fail.
block bypass method. Linear or bouncing. The first one has a high speed, the second one - more intensively loads the controller-DIMM bundle and leads to greater memory heating. (um, it's not for nothing that the fourth test in S&M heated up the memory so much).
the principle of generating templates. Constant, variable and random.

Test modules.
So far there are only two of them, but this is temporary.
1. Test 0, namely, and only on it this module works - data stability check. The idea here is that all memory is signed with some non-constant pattern, then testing is performed and the safety of this data is checked.
The test dramatically slows down the testing speed.
2. SimpleTest - although it is called simple, it is more sarcasm. All settings are supported (size-method-template), but not very efficiently optimized due to increased versatility. However, losses due to non-optimal software implementation are not so great and are leveled when multi-threaded testing is enabled - several processors clog the memory I / O channel by 100%.  However, if something can be simplified, the speed will increase.
Feature: the program consists of two parts - a startup program and a DLL with test modules. Unpack everything and keep the directories.

Wrote two functions: MirrorMove and MirrorMove128.
The bottom line is that the test block is turned inside out. In this case, two processes of reading and writing go to meet. If the memory controller is trying to be clever and adapt to the access mode, then from such pornography its boss should be demolished - there are never two equal processes in + and in - addressing. The functions themselves only shake the block, but do not test data integrity. Test 0 is used for verification. Therefore, if you want to use these functions, do not turn off test 0.

MirrorMove
- mirrors the testing block. With an even number of reflections, the final state of the block does not change (if there are no failures). The block itself can be split into several subblocks and 'mirrored' _ simultaneously [/ i]. This creates big problems for the controller (and the memory itself) - more often you have to overload SDRAM pages.
Only Test Block Size and Parameter are configurable, which can take values 1,2,3,4 - this is the number of sub-blocks in the block.
All other settings (and this is the template generation mode) are ignored.

MirrorMove128
- similar to MirrorMove, but works a little differently - operations are performed on a page of 128 bytes (see below), an additional offset is made between access. Those. movement (mirroring) is done in stripes in several passes - first even stripes, then odd (for 2 stripes). In addition to increasing the load on the memory controller, this action causes an intensive page reload in SDRAM, which increases the likelihood of a failure in it. (well, heating, of course)
Only Test Block Size and Parameter are adjustable, which can take values from 0 and more. The Parameter itself means how much  additional [/ i] should be shifted in pages of 128 bytes. Those. 0 will mean linear access (almost like in MirrorMove), 1 - skip page and jump 'every other time', 2 - skip 2 pages (256 bytes) ...
Accordingly, Parameter sets the number of additional bands (passes) to fill the entire block. Judging by the execution time of the move, then, for Core2 (probably, and other processors with the old interleaving mode) the 510 hour causes the greatest problems. This means that it is potentially interesting for testing. For other processors and systems, it would be good to check numbers in powers of two minus 2. This '-2' forces you to select not one, but two SDRAM pages, which causes an increase in time. That is, for optimization it would be good to check the row 128-2 = 126, 256-2, 512-2, 1024-2, 2048-2.

Regarding access to 128 bytes, this was done on purpose. As a rule, a data transfer unit on the bus is 64 bytes, which corresponds to a cache line, but in Core2 (and higher) this line is paired and its dimension is 128 bytes. If you read 64 bytes, the download speed will drop. In addition, in the new processors (AMD K10, K11 ...; Intel Core i *), interleaving is not lowercase, but block and 64-byte access unit. So when accessing 128 bytes, both DIMMs are read.
A further increase from 128 to 256 bytes is not yet relevant ... but you can do it. There will be MirrorMove256 

In TM5 version 0.5, the dimension of the presentation of the test test block has been changed. It used to be in bytes, now in megabytes. The argument is that small blocks are nicely cached in L2 / L3 and won't be tested. Meaning? There is no sense, but convenience suffers, so I changed it.
Because in modern processors the cache is more than 4Mb (or the order of that), then the numbers 0-3 are not interesting and they are interpreted in a special way. Namely, as the degree of window breaking.
Testing is performed in a 1Gb window (this number can be changed) and the test block should fit in it. You can specify the size of the test block in an absolute value Mb, or as part of the window. Here are the numbers 0-3 and define this 'part'.
0 = whole window
1 = 1/2 window
2 = 1/3 window
3 = 1/4 window
Probably, for the MirrorMove * functions it is better to specify 0 and give the whole window.

Customization.

After starting the program, the MT.cfg file appeared in the bin directory, which is the test configuration file.
Enable = 1 - 1 = enabled, 0 = disabled
Time = 100 - testing time, 100%
Function = SimpleTest -
DLL function name Name = bin \ MT0.dll - dll name
Pattern Mode = 1 - pattern type. 0 = constant, 1 = variable, 2 = random
Pattern Param0 = 0x1E5F - used to generate a pattern; For mode 2 serves as a multiplier
Pattern Param1 = 0x45357354 - similarly. For mode 2 is added to the template.
Parameter = 0 - the principle of moving by addresses.
Test Block Size = 4194304 - block size, in bytes

To generate a template in mode 2, a simple formula is used to obtain RND = Value * Param0 + Param1

Parameter is a way to go to the next block. 0 = linear (sequential) bypass. Other values are only for their DIMM. The number itself is how much to shift.
The idea is that first one DIMM is checked, then the second (and the third, for variants like Core i7).
Access unit, i.e. the number of bytes taken from one DIMM at a time 64 bytes. Accordingly, by setting Parameter = 1, the check will go on each block of the selected DIMM. If "2" - then after one .....
By the way, the section for setting up the equipment is important here. I think almost everyone has memory in paired slots and DUAL mode works. So you need to do one thing - switch the Intreliving mode . 0 for older processors (no integrated memory controller) and 1 for newer ones.
The memory manager in Windows 7 has one feature - as soon as you take memory from Windows, it immediately begins to empty more and more. Usually, it is enough to wait a few cycles and this process will calm down. If it interferes, then you can disable this 'soft' mode of memory request.
If you put: Capable = 0x 0 , then the occupied memory will be immediately latched._

_TestMem support page - TestMem V_


----------



## Betroz

Excellent thread @munternet 

That Cfg.link file seems to reappear everytime you run the program, but it is only the first time, or first time with a new preset, that we must delete it right?
10 cycles with single rank memory and 5 cycles with dual rank memory is still enough, or do people run it for like 100 cycles?

Edit : munternet could you fix the download links? Google Chrome thinks it is an email adress....


----------



## BotSkill

Betroz said:


> Excellent thread @munternet
> 
> That Cfg.link file seems to reappear everytime you run the program, but it is only the first time, or first time with a new preset, that we must delete it right?
> 10 cycles with single rank memory and 5 cycles with dual rank memory is still enough, or do people run it for like 100 cycles?
> 
> Edit : munternet could you fix the download links? Google Chrome thinks it is an email adress....



You get it all with one click ... look at pic from my post ...


----------



## Betroz

BotSkill said:


> You get it all with one click ... look at pic from my post ...


Sorry my bad... Thank you


----------



## BotSkill

Betroz said:


> Sorry my bad... Thank you


You're welcomed.


----------



## munternet

Betroz said:


> Sorry my bad... Thank you


I made it bold


----------



## TK421

Isn't the [email protected] the heaviest/most demanding test to run?


----------



## Veii

I think we should modify 1usmus_V3 to 20 cycles instead of 6
That matches with anta's 3 cycles config , where both take 1:30h for 16GB and logically twice for 32GB
6 cycles 1usmus_V3, doesn't find issues with tRFC and so also tREFI
Also any config taking less than 45-60min won't let memory reach thermal equilibrium


----------



## Betroz

Veii said:


> I think we should modify 1usmus_V3 to 20 cycles instead of 6


Yes, you can edit the cfg file and set that yourself.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thank you for this. I didn't feel like puting 10$ for a memory tester like Karhu when you can get this for free.


----------



## munternet

If anyone can find a tutorial or read-me for this in English I will add it to the first post


----------



## Solohuman

Glad I found this thread, was annoying how 1usmus_V3 was stopping after 3 cycles. Downloading & running the app from link in 1st post shows app running only 5 tests, is it suppose to do this with new conifg?

Iusmus_V3 had 15 tests.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

How do i change the language to English, thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

fluidzoverclock said:


> How do i change the language to English, thanks.


Open the .cfg file, change Language=1 to Language=0


----------



## pom

ok


----------



## qwrty

What is the AWE module thing when loading TM as administrator ?


----------



## KedarWolf

qwrty said:


> What is the AWE module thing when loading TM as administrator ?


After running it the first time you need to reboot, then the AWE thing will go away. Remember to run it as Admin as well.


----------



## qwrty

Yes it was that, thx


----------



## sp00n82

Is there somewhere an overview what the various errors in certain tests mean for the [email protected] config? E.g. when to modify the VDIMM, the VSOC, the tRFC, the latency, etc?
Without such an overview it's pretty hard to figure out what setting to actually change.


----------



## MarcHays

Hi. I'm running my memory with [email protected] using following timings:



















My RAM Frequency is 1.45,
SOC is 1.1
Both DDG* are 1.05.

I passed Extreme1 Anta777 preset in TestMem5 (the 2 hours one) with no error. However I want to run my memory 24/7.
I don't turn off PC when I leave house or go to bed so I want to make sure that my parameters and values are optimal for safe use?
I don't know much about memory overclock. If someone could tell me if there is anything I can change / lower to make it safer and stabler in long term I would really appreciate.

Also can anyone suggest some super heavy preset for TestMem5 that I can leave overnight for 8-10 hours to make sure I don't have any problems? Anta777 2 hours doesn't seems to "enough" in my opinion. Yesterday my game crashed without any error (no error in event viewer either) so I'm not sure if its just a game or memory related.


----------



## blurp

Wrong Tread pal. Go there : *[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread*

Read. You'll find everything you need and much much more! ;-)


----------



## munternet

MarcHays said:


> Hi. I'm running my memory with [email protected] using following timings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM Frequency is 1.45,
> SOC is 1.1
> Both DDG* are 1.05.
> 
> I passed Extreme1 Anta777 preset in TestMem5 (the 2 hours one) with no error. However I want to run my memory 24/7.
> I don't turn off PC when I leave house or go to bed so I want to make sure that my parameters and values are optimal for safe use?
> I don't know much about memory overclock. If someone could tell me if there is anything I can change / lower to make it safer and stabler in long term I would really appreciate.
> 
> Also can anyone suggest some super heavy preset for TestMem5 that I can leave overnight for 8-10 hours to make sure I don't have any problems? Anta777 2 hours doesn't seems to "enough" in my opinion. Yesterday my game crashed without any error (no error in event viewer either) so I'm not sure if its just a game or memory related.


You can edit the number of passes in the .cfg file


----------



## MarcHays

munternet said:


> You can edit the number of passes in the .cfg file


Thank you for your reply. What is the best config for stress test the memory for prolonged time? I want to 10000% sure that my memory is stable and won't cause any issues.


----------



## munternet

MarcHays said:


> Thank you for your reply. What is the best config for stress test the memory for prolonged time? I want to 10000% sure that my memory is stable and won't cause any issues.


Extreme1 is probably the most popular but Ollie is also recommended by some
Be sure to click "load config and exit" after making the alteration to the config file


----------



## KedarWolf

spoonium said:


> Is there somewhere an overview what the various errors in certain tests mean for the [email protected] config? E.g. when to modify the VDIMM, the VSOC, the tRFC, the latency, etc?
> Without such an overview it's pretty hard to figure out what setting to actually change.


----------



## sp00n82

KedarWolf said:


> View attachment 2469765


Nice, where did you find this?


----------



## KedarWolf

spoonium said:


> Nice, where did you find this?


Someone shared it on another thread here on overclock.net.

I've seen it posted a few times.


----------



## sp00n82

KedarWolf said:


> Someone shared it on another thread here on overclock.net.
> 
> I've seen it posted a few times.


If it's always an image, no wonder that it's hard to find. I did find a couple of this info spread out here any there, but not a list that concise. What I actually do wonder though, is this for the ante777 config or for the default one? Because the info bits I did find did not specifically mention the ante777 config, and for some posts it was even visible that the default config had been used.


----------



## KedarWolf

spoonium said:


> If it's always an image, no wonder that it's hard to find. I did find a couple of this info spread out here any there, but not a list that concise. What I actually do wonder though, is this for the ante777 config or for the default one? Because the info bits I did find did not specifically mention the ante777 config, and for some posts it was even visible that the default config had been used.


I'm sure it's for the usmus test.


----------



## DAM20

Keep getting "Memory Manager #X not started. Fatal error, programm stopped!" any fix?


----------



## SgtRotty

Hello! I downloaded testmem5 with the config files from the first page. I think I have figured out how to run everything, renaming cfg to MT.cfg to get it to run. Unfortunately the test that runs is always 3 minutes 30 sec. Every time. Is there something I'm doing wrong? I've seen others mention running the test for couple hours.

This was my log:

========= TestMem5 Log File =========
Customize: Default @serj
Start testing at 15:06, 816Mb x16
Testing completed in 3m 29s, no errors.


----------



## KedarWolf

Hit 'Load config and exit' browse to your TestMem/bin folder, load [email protected] or 1usmus_v3, program will exit, restart TestMem, it'll work.


----------



## KedarWolf

SgtRotty said:


> hello! i downloaded testmem5 with the config files from the first page. i think i have figured out how to run everything,renaming cfg to MT.cfg to get it to run. unfortunately the test that runs is always 3 minutes 30 sec. every time. is there something im doing wrong? ive seen others mention running the test for couple hours.
> this was my log:
> ========= TestMem5 Log File =========
> Customize: Default @serj
> Start testing at 15:06, 816Mb x16
> Testing completed in 3m 29s, no errors.




Hit 'Load config and exit' browse to your TestMem/bin folder, load [email protected] or 1usmus_v3.cfg, program will exit, restart TestMem, it'll work.


----------



## SgtRotty

KedarWolf said:


> Hit 'Load config and exit' browse to your TestMem/bin folder, load [email protected] or 1usmus_v3.cfg, program will exit, restart TestMem, it'll work.
> 
> View attachment 2472409


thank you! what percentage should i set it at?


----------



## KedarWolf

SgtRotty said:


> thank you! what percentage should i set it at?


I run [email protected] overnight on my 3950x at 1500%, 3 cycles, and it takes close to eight hours. But a quick 1 hour test I run 1usmus_v3 at 1000% but only 1 cycle. Always when that passes [email protected] at 500% will pass 3 cycles as well.


----------



## SgtRotty

KedarWolf said:


> I run [email protected] overnight on my 3950x at 1500%, 3 cycles, and it takes close to eight hours. But a quick 1 hour test I run 1usmus_v3 at 1000% but only 1 cycle. Always when that passes [email protected] at 500% will pass 3 cycles as well.


cool thanks for the info! 1 last question, in your last pic it says customize: [email protected] . mine says Default @serj . is that something im doing wrong? nvm figured it out


----------



## munternet

1st post has been updated
To have anything added or altered please post here with @munternet at the end of the post


----------



## KedarWolf

@munternet

I think the explanation for the errors is only valid with the default .cfg and the 1usmus_v3.cfg.

I know, for example, if you compare that [email protected] and the 1usmus_v3.cfg the tests are different like Test 2 is a totally different test than Test 2 in the second .cfg.

I think the default MT.cfg and 1usmus_v3.cfg tests match.

Maybe a link to a detailed explanation of the errors to the type of test like Function=RefreshStable, Function=SimpleTest and Function=MirrorMove etc. would clarify?

If you want, when I find the time, I could make a list? But then the User would have to check the test type in the .cfg when they get an error and compare it to the list if not running the 1usmus_v3.cfg.


----------



## munternet

KedarWolf said:


> @munternet
> 
> I think the explanation for the errors is only valid with the default .cfg and the 1usmus_v3.cfg.
> 
> I know, for example, if you compare that [email protected] and the 1usmus_v3.cfg the tests are different like Test 2 is a totally different test than Test 2 in the second .cfg.
> 
> I think the default MT.cfg and 1usmus_v3.cfg tests match.
> 
> Maybe a link to a detailed explanation of the errors to the type of test like Function=RefreshStable, Function=SimpleTest and Function=MirrorMove etc. would clarify?
> 
> If you want, when I find the time, I could make a list? But then the User would have to check the test type in the .cfg when they get an error and compare it to the list if not running the 1usmus_v3.cfg.


Thanks, I will add a note


----------



## asphyxia

Question regarding awe, To enable awe you must run with administrator, I do run it as admin and it's gone when I reboot, so what exactly is that confirmation and why I don't get it again even if I delete the folder and run it again


----------



## bwana

I cannot understand what TM5 is saying.









How can I fix this? Am I missing a language pack?


----------



## SgtRotty

bwana said:


> I cannot understand what TM5 is saying.
> View attachment 2473435
> 
> 
> How can I fix this? Am I missing a language pack?


open the config file you are running, type 0 for english instead of 1 for language


----------



## MaxT

That is already set to English. In Windows 10 you would need to download the Russian language pack.
Otherwise, all you really need from those error lines are the numbers (they show which test number failed).


----------



## Dephcon

KedarWolf said:


> Hit 'Load config and exit' browse to your TestMem/bin folder, load [email protected] or 1usmus_v3, program will exit, restart TestMem, it'll work.


i get them same thing when i try to load the extreme test case, ollie and 1usmus_v3 load and run just fine.


----------



## DAM20

I cannot run [email protected] on my system, really don't know what to do, 1usmus_v3 works


----------



## h610er

DAM20 said:


> I cannot run [email protected] on my system, really don't know what to do, 1usmus_v3 works
> 
> View attachment 2475577


Open the .cfg file and change "Testing Window Size (Mb)=1536" to "Testing Window Size (Mb)=1524" or lower.


----------



## DAM20

h610er said:


> Open the .cfg file and change "Testing Window Size (Mb)=1536" to "Testing Window Size (Mb)=1524" or lower.
> 
> View attachment 2476975


Worked, do you know why I'm having this error? 0 issue on another win 10 installation hmm


----------



## mathiem

TM5 (with the anta777 config) never works for long tests for me. Usually it stops after 4 or 5 cycles. It keeps counting the time, but it doesn't test anymore and it never completes another cycle until I exit and start again.
I found a reddit thread where people have the same problem. It seems like a TM5 bug.

Is there maybe a workaround for this?


----------



## DAM20

mathiem said:


> TM5 (with the anta777 config) never works for long tests for me. Usually it stops after 4 or 5 cycles. It keeps counting the time, but it doesn't test anymore and it never completes another cycle until I exit and start again.
> I found a reddit thread where people have the same problem. It seems like a TM5 bug.
> 
> Is there maybe a workaround for this?


Had this issue too, in the end I made a bare min win10 installation on another HDD, 0 issue on that. Mb is just some background thing conflicting.


----------



## Lambish

Hello everyone, I'm new here on this English forum, I came often to have help and information about my problems but I'm not an expert overclocker and today my lack of knowledge buried me and make me crazy.

So, my problem is... Different ram test ==== different result.

Yesterday night I run memtest to check the stability of the ram I've just overclocked. At 90% -> 1 error... OK let's check with RamTest -> 571% = 1 error... I've came here to have information and found this post about this tool.

DL, set and lunch the first test with 1usmus, after 4 minutes Error 5 on first cycle and on the seconds few moment later. I check want to check with extrem profile, start and 1 min later Error 0... Fu... To be sure how many errors and on with test I change cycle and duration of 1usmus and 6 hours later.... 0 error !!!! I don't change anything, so I don't understand... I've made an AIDA64 stress test for 1 hour, no crash... ATM a RamTest is at 640% without error.

To resume, without changing any setting of ram I've error and it seems to be solved by magic trick 

Did you think all of this software can return an false positive ? I run all the test on normal windows boot, with just closing my program that show in the task bar and just the prog at full screen. My system is fully stable and was awake for all of this ram check for about 20hours.
And what it is error 5 on 1usmus alone ? I see on the first page 5 and 6 is "timings missmatch between dimms " but here I've only 5 on the first test...


----------



## Twisthor

I noticed that my SSD keeps collecting substantially more host writes since i startet testing memory with TM5. Especially during long ~12h runs.

As this comes down to the increased page file usage i tried to change T_esting Window Size (Mb)_ and _Reserved Memory for Windows (Mb)_ in any config (anta777, 1usmus_v3), but neither setting seem to affect memory usage or allocation at all.

Testing with disabled page file leads to early crashes of TM5, so this is not an option either.
I'd like to limit testing to 24GB (of total 32GB) RAM. Any advice?



*Edit:* I've taken an example screenshot from a ten hour run. In this time 28.5GB were written due to the page file usage. No other [meaningfull] tasks were running in the background while TM5 was running.


----------



## hazium233

Twisthor said:


> I noticed that my SSD keeps collecting substantially more host writes since i startet testing memory with TM5. Especially during long ~12h runs.
> 
> As this comes down to the increased page file usage i tried to change T_esting Window Size (Mb)_ and _Reserved Memory for Windows (Mb)_ in any config (anta777, 1usmus_v3), but neither setting seem to affect memory usage or allocation at all.


Hmmm. I hadn't bothered to look at this. But loading up superlight real quick, it spikes IO on my main SSD very high at the beginning of the cycle.

AFAIK Window Size has to do with the data sizes for the tests so as to miss CPU cache.

I tried to use reserved memory greater than the default (like 4096 or 8192), and the program reset it to default 128 on start. I am not sure how this setting is supposed to work, and if in the config the Mb is really "Megabit" as it should be with a little b, and if it is multiplied by threads or how the setting works exactly.

I think this is in part due to the memory manager in TM5 that tries to shuffle the data and reallocate at the start of at least each cycle. There is a long thread on overclockers.ru for TM5, I do not know if the answer might be in there.

Starting up Karhu at 13000 MB does disk activity at start of run as well, some of this is due to Windows writing some of the inactive stuff cached in ram back to the SSD page file to free up more space.

edit: ok so setting is MB, and looks like 1024MB is allowed and won't be overridden. 1025 gets changed back to 128.

Otherwise what seems to happen is that the free memory is divided by threads and used. So for instance, I had about 14GB free so at default it is like 880x16 = 14080 allocated, then with 1024 reserved it dropped to 816x16 = 13056. And what I was pretty confident of before is that it rechecks / allocates at the start of each cycle when it says "Memory Manager."

So maybe you can get away with SSD page file disabled if you set 1024 reserved and try not to leave too many other programs running simultaneously.

Otherwise, perhaps it might have less writes if you try increasing the test or cycle length rather than the total number of cycles.


----------



## Twisthor

hazium233 said:


> edit: ok so setting is MB, and looks like 1024MB is allowed and won't be overridden. 1025 gets changed back to 128.
> [...]
> Otherwise, perhaps it might have less writes if you try increasing the test or cycle length rather than the total number of cycles.


Thanks for testing an sharing your findings! 

I did another 12.5h run with _Reserved Memory for Windows (Mb)_ set to 1024 and write total during that run was much more reasonable at ~8.5 GB. There is always variance in duration of a full 99 cycle run, but this one finished around an hour sooner than i'm used to as well.

I'll be doing some runs with increased cycle length rather than increased cycle count soon, but setting _Reserved Memory for Windows (Mb)_ to it's max value alone is already a tremendous difference in page file usage.


----------



## hazium233

Twisthor said:


> Thanks for testing an sharing your findings!
> 
> I did another 12.5h run with _Reserved Memory for Windows (Mb)_ set to 1024 and write total during that run was much more reasonable at ~8.5 GB. There is always variance in duration of a full 99 cycle run, but this one finished around an hour sooner than i'm used to as well.
> 
> I'll be doing some runs with increased cycle length rather than increased cycle count soon, but setting _Reserved Memory for Windows (Mb)_ to it's max value alone is already a tremendous difference in page file usage.


Good to know it helps for long run and I might be implementing that too. I think TM5 was released in 2010 and was written for XP, which is in part why the values are what they are.

I was trying to read more on the Window Size to figure out how it works, but that part still seems somewhat nebulous to me. anta had it set at 1408 in extreme1 when I first downloaded it, with comment that 1506 can be used on machines that would support it to speed up testing. I don't know exactly how it interacts with cache size or memory allocation. What I saw him write in the thread was if it crashed at 1506, reduce by 64 until it runs. 1usmus config has it at 880. _shrug_


----------



## Gonzo.mw

Hello everyone, i'm new here. I noticed that during the test my cpu clock fluctuates strangely. From 5.1 to 4.4ghz. The CPU is set to 5.1 with avx -1. (10900kf). The cpu and vrm temperatures are low 50. How is it possible that the clock drops so drastically? Or is it normal when using MT5?


----------



## jcpq

error 8 what does it mean?


----------



## gymleader91

The guide says anta should be the default test but it's serj. Tried on 2 different computers. Any idea why this happens?


----------



## madweazl

Anyone know what "voltage cutoff choke" is and more importantly, how to correct it?


----------



## 1s1mple

Nvm


----------



## lownslow200sx

jcpq said:


> error 8 what does it mean?


I would like to know what error 8 is also. its not in the list of error codes form OP


----------



## Hequaqua

Opps....posted link in wrong thread. lol


----------



## fursko

This test is very inconsistent. I have 4 year old stable overclock. I tried extreme anta config, finished couple of times it sometimes gives me errors, sometimes don't. I run this test 4 hours and then run HCI Memtest for hours as well. All passed. And then i run TM5 again and found couple of errors.


----------



## DrR0Ck

I am new to memory overclocking but have been using TM5 to test memory stability of late. I have a couple of general questions if anyone can help:

Is there any difference between running (for example) 1 cycle to 1000% vs. 10 cycles to 100%? I would think it amounts to the same in the end, but if this is not the case, why not?

I know that many recommend anta777 extreme as their go-to test, but absent any information to help pinpoint an issue if a given test fails, it would seem to me that having a reference to possible causes like we have for 1usmus v3 (*https://www.overclock.net/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.overclock.net/attachments/tm5_1usmus_download-jpg.2479357/*) is helping keep me from basically fumbling around in the dark. I haven't seen anything similar for anta777 extreme, so apologies if I missed it somewhere. Given this, I gather that anta is a more intensive test, but is it just a matter of needing to run 1usmus longer to get to a similar result, or would anta find issues where 1usmus would not?

For reference, I am running Corsair Vengeance CL15 3000 on an Asrock z370 Taichi. CPU is Intel [email protected] ghz. Trying to stabilize memory at 3333. If I can get it stable, I may try to bump it up higher. But just when I think I have it nailed down, I get new testing errors and need to tweak further. I have been learning a lot through the process, but too much feels like guesswork. The more information I have to help troubleshoot, the better.

Thanks!


----------



## dgoc18

I need TM5 1usmus v3 25 cycle can you link for me ? I have TM5 1usmus v3 only with 3 cycle.
Thanks.


----------



## 1s1mple

dgoc18 said:


> I need TM5 1usmus v3 25 cycle can you link for me ? I have TM5 1usmus v3 only with 3 cycle.
> Thanks.


Edit the config file to whatever cycle you want and save it.


----------



## XPEHOPE3

Whoever searches 1usmus_v3 config with 25 cycles, here it is, just change extension to .cfg


----------



## Lionvibez

I just upgraded from 16 to 32 GB of ram and this app always gives me an error but testing with other apps nothing.

*update*

Solved this issue had to enable Gear down mode now that i'm on 4x8 SR


----------



## Flamingo

I ran the test ([email protected]) on my ballistix 3600 and got 6 errors overnight. Not even overlocked lol.


----------



## umeng2002

What with the AWE administrator warning? I'm definitely starting it in Administrator mode.


----------



## Hequaqua

umeng2002 said:


> What with the AWE administrator warning? I'm definitely starting it in Administrator mode.


I had that issue and had to adjust Page File. See if that helps.


----------



## KedarWolf

umeng2002 said:


> What with the AWE administrator warning? I'm definitely starting it in Administrator mode.


After running it as admin, you need to reboot once to get rid of that error.


----------



## umeng2002

Ah. I did reboot but after I already disabled all the OS security features for the program and explicitly added Administrator to be able to lock memory to the physical pages in the group editor. It was one of those three. Thanks.


----------



## fuzzy_dunlop

First of all, thank you for providing a download link and all the different settings.
Just a quick question. I ran the extreme anta 777 for several hours without errors but as soon as I open a Youtube video or go into HWinfo while the test is running, it will give me "error 2".

I ran other stresstests without issues but this ones gives me the creeps. Am I supposed to do other things will anta777 is running or will this cause these kind of voltage errors ?

I'm already running high voltage settings with low clock timings so I doubt there is a voltage issue or something. Any idea if this is a bug or something ?

DIMM : 1,47
SOC 1.130
VDDP 950mv
CCD: 1000mv
IOD : 1050mv


----------



## rom.clown

hello

this is my default xmp,
Memory kit : CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 Micron B-Die 



What can i do next to improve performance?

the default xmp throw errors with auto tRFC 292, had to manual set it to 440 (according to some thread recommendation)
also should i care about tRFC2 and tRFC4 value?

Thanks


----------



## Hale59

rom.clown said:


> hello
> 
> this is my default xmp,
> Memory kit : CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 Micron B-Die
> 
> 
> 
> What can i do next to improve performance?
> 
> the default xmp throw errors with auto tRFC 292, had to manual set it to 440 (according to some thread recommendation)
> also should i care about tRFC2 and tRFC4 value?
> 
> Thanks


Ask your questions here:








[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread


The LCLK controls aren't just for the PCH and if you don't have at least 2-1-1-2 (which is, IIRC, the what the AMD OC setting for PCI-E 4.0 stuff will do) it will hit PCI-E 4.0 GPU slot bandwidth...which may or may not be worth it, depending on card and use case. It's not a consequence of...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Pro4TLZZ

Hi is there a definitive list for error codes for extreme Anta?

Thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

You can try here:








Memory Testing with TestMem5 TM5 with custom configs


Hello everybody I am just making a very light tutorial with a collection of custom config files and a DOWNLOAD LINK for TM5 v0.12 anta777 absolut config *Official* Intel DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread None of the work is mine but it seems like a pretty good and fast testing app




www.overclock.net


----------



## fr4nk1sh

Hello
question about ram overclocking. Is there any way to OC safely without corrupting my windows install?. I have been grinding numbers for the past week and i managed to both break my bios and OS, or is this just part of the pain when it comes to memory tweaking?.


----------



## Pro4TLZZ

fr4nk1sh said:


> Hello
> question about ram overclocking. Is there any way to OC safely without corrupting my windows install?. I have been grinding numbers for the past week and i managed to both break my bios and OS, or is this just part of the pain when it comes to memory tweaking?.


you can just install another os on a spare storage disk and remove your primary storage


----------



## KedarWolf

fr4nk1sh said:


> Hello
> question about ram overclocking. Is there any way to OC safely without corrupting my windows install?. I have been grinding numbers for the past week and i managed to both break my bios and OS, or is this just part of the pain when it comes to memory tweaking?.


When you fresh install Windows or before stress testing, backup your entire Windows drive with Macrium Reflect Free. You install the program, make a boot USB in Other Tasks, boot from the USB, backup your entire Windows drive and boot partitions and all to a second M.2 or SSD. You can backup to a removable disk too, but it's slower. If you get BSODs, you restore your entire Windows drive from the backup image, it'll be uncorrupted. From a secondary M.2 it takes maybe three minutes to restore my fully setup and configured Windows drive M.2 that is 100GB in size.


----------



## ProtonJohn99

Has anyone here seen the "Memory manager not started" Error? When I open Tm5 I get this error.


----------



## Hequaqua

Did you start it in Admin Mode?


----------



## ProtonJohn99

Hequaqua said:


> Did you start it in Admin Mode?


I wasn't before but I just tried a few times now. 
I get less errors, but the same one appears and then I get a new error that says: 

Process not running (9 of 20), state 2. 
Critical Error, program Stopped.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hmmmm....have you checked your Page File settings/size?


----------



## ProtonJohn99

Hequaqua said:


> Hmmmm....have you checked your Page File settings/size?


Tried a few different numbers but still can't get it to work. 

I'm using a 10900kf on an Apex XII. Is there a specific number or range I should be using?


----------



## Hequaqua

Strange......in the bin folder there should be a file cfg.link, try deleting that and then start it again in Admin mode. If that doesn't work, you might try downloading the files again and see what happens. I remember having that issue a long time ago, and iirc my fix was just I wasn't using admin to start it.


----------



## Klosiak

Hi,

I have a question related to TM5 error code interpretation. It is about "Error 0 refresh stable error = voltage cutoff choke". Could anyone provide more details what parameters are linked with with this error message? Truly, I don't know what does voltage cutoff choke mean and what I should optimize (vDDR, VCCSA, VCCIO, etc.) to make that this error will disappear? I am sitting on [email protected] with 2x16GB Hynix CJR memory and trying to do some timing optimization at 3600MHz CL16.

Cheers!


----------



## KedarWolf

To make TM5 detect errors faster, change 100% to 1500%, but then change the order of the test to the test numbers you are getting errors with.

1000% makes it much more likely to detect errors in the first Cycle, but I set it to 8 Cycles and let it run for about 7 hours to finish while I sleep on my 5950x.

If your CPU has fewer cores, try 3000% 0r 5000%, you want the first test to last maybe six minutes.

Like I was getting errors mostly in 12 and 8 so I changed the below from/to. 12 and 8 tests will run first and get errors more quickly.

Change the order so all the tests you are getting errors in the run first, and raise the 100% until the first test that runs lasts about 6 minutes.

You can pretty much guarantee if your memory is unstable, it'll detect it first cycle early in the cycle.



Code:


Time (%)=1500
Cycles=8
Language=0
Test Sequence=6,12,2,10,5,1,4,3,0,13,9,14,7,8,1,11,15




Code:


Time (%)=1500
Cycles=8
Language=0
Test Sequence=12,8,2,10,5,1,4,3,0,13,9,14,7,1,11,15,6


----------



## KedarWolf

If your TM5 opens below the taskbar and you can see it or move it, change the below.


From: 


Code:


[Window Position]
WindowPosX=6
WindowPosY=687

To:


Code:


[Window Position]
WindowPosX=6
WindowPosY=6


----------



## DrGoku4star

MarcHays said:


> Hi. I'm running my memory with [email protected] using following timings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM Frequency is 1.45,
> SOC is 1.1
> Both DDG* are 1.05.
> 
> I passed Extreme1 Anta777 preset in TestMem5 (the 2 hours one) with no error. However I want to run my memory 24/7.
> I don't turn off PC when I leave house or go to bed so I want to make sure that my parameters and values are optimal for safe use?
> I don't know much about memory overclock. If someone could tell me if there is anything I can change / lower to make it safer and stabler in long term I would really appreciate.
> 
> Also can anyone suggest some super heavy preset for TestMem5 that I can leave overnight for 8-10 hours to make sure I don't have any problems? Anta777 2 hours doesn't seems to "enough" in my opinion. Yesterday my game crashed without any error (no error in event viewer either) so I'm not sure if its just a game or memory related.


Is that windows 10 you're on? im getting slightly higher latency with same cpu but with my ram @3800 cl 16 16 16 16 32 48 tfrc 280 but latency is 58 which is suspect is windows 11


----------



## KedarWolf

Newer versions of TM5 here. 4.1 and 5.1 are the same, TM5A, just 4.1 is 1usmus_v3 and 5.1 is a really long anta777 ABSOLUT you want to run overnight while you sleep.









TM5(TestMem5) v0.12 Advanced 4.1/5/5.1


TestMem5(TM5)는 Serj가 제작, 2010년 8월 최초 공개한 시스템 메모리 테스트 도구입니다. TestMem 프로젝트의 최신 버전으로 오랫동안 업데이트가 이뤄지지 않는 고전적인 메모리 검사 유틸리티에 비해 테스트 패턴이 다양하며, 사용자의 커스터마이징이 가능하여 다양한 설정으로 유연하게 테스트할 수 있기 때문에 보다 효율적인 활용이 가능하다는 장점이 있습니다. 뿐만 아니라 인텔의 코어, 펜티엄, 셀러론 프로세서, AMD의 FX, 라이젠 프로세서 등 시스템을 가리지 않고 Microsoft Windows 운영체제를...




hwtips.tistory.com


----------



## KedarWolf

See above post. If you were only getting an error 12 the old usmus did that by mistake.

The new TM5A.exe usmus 4.1v fixes that.


----------



## KedarWolf

TM5 Errors DecypheredSOURCE1usmus_V3Error TypeError DescriptionERROR #0RefreshStable 0MbVoltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR
Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP
or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC)

Start by adding VDIMM
6x Error 0 = BSOD

2,0,0,0,0 = not enough VDIMM
0,0,0,6,6,6 = too low SCL, bad tWRRD

0 at the start = overvoltage crash
^ also too high CkeDrvStr with too high procODT
(only too high CkeDrvStr results in #6 solo)
0 bellow 5 cycles = too much VDIMMVeii
(updated 01/01/2022)ERROR #1Variable tests 16MbCan be voltage related, can be tRFC issues,
Tiny timeout issues (tRRD, tWTR),
can also be on the edge of stability CAD_BUS (depends if #6/#4 exist or not)VeiiERROR #2Variable tests 32MbIs a timeout issue, somewhere something ends too quickly
or you lack voltage and cells are not recharged in time,
a sync issue with other words,
which's first culprit is voltage somewhere
or resistance somewhere

^ needs updating and clearer findings - WIP

Comes together with Voltages issues for #3, #4, #5, #8, #10, #14
Meaningless on it's ownVeii
(updated 02/02/2021)ERROR #3MirrorMove 0MbWould suspect more tRDWR/tWRRD
while for bigger dataset-errors before it = tRP, tRFC
start with increasing tWTR_ , for example to 5-14

It can also be too low tRRD_L or too strong RTT_NOMVeii
(updated 23/09/2021)ERROR #4MirrorMove128 0MbPCB Crash !
Too strong RTT values
too high CAD_BUS ClkDrvStr
wrong tCKE
or too high VDIMMVeii
(updated 18/01/2021)ERROR #5MirrorMove 0MbWould suspect more tRDWR/tWRRD
while for bigger datasets tRP, tRFC

- it can error after the 2nd or 3rd pass
if something is off by some ns and just "got lost"

Can be incorrect RTL training, or on AMD too high/low cLDO_VDDP & ClkDrvStr causing tPHYRDL missmatchVeii & Bloax
(updated 08/04/2022)ERROR #6Random tests 1MbIs purely related to the IMC (Can mean voltage is too high) ,
be if procODT, CLDO_VDDP or vSOC
~ it translates to "i couldn't even start transfering data, i crashed"
4-6x error 6 result in full bluescreen
- Error 5 then 6 is a timings missmatch between dimms
(Data mirror move)

0-0-0-6-6-6 (2nd cycle) Can be too low SCL with wrong tWRRD
Single rare 6 (after time), fix RTT values or give it +1 vDIMM

6-6-6 at the very start , too high/low tCKE *
* start with this firstVeii
(updated 01/12/2021)ERROR #7MirrorMove 2MbIt will error out if if CAD_BUS or CAD_BUS SETUP Time is not optimal (lower CkeSetup)
will error out of tRFC is too low,
mostly errors out only after time
Suspect vDIMM to be +/- 1 step too high/low,
tFAW be awkward value, or tRAS needing +1

1-7-7 or 7-1-8-8 (increase CkeDrvStr)Veii
(updated 05/04/2021)ERROR #8Random tests 0Mb=Error #1

1x #8 at the end = badly timed tWTR_
Likely too low tWTR_S

Can also be too high tWTR_L , but first try higher tWTR_SVeii
(updated 23/09/2021)ERROR #9MirrorMove 4MbSuspect tWR being too slow, voltage stability issue
If you've lowered tRP , increase vDimm a tiny bit
If you've increased tRP to longer delay,
decrease vDIMM +0.01 , one tiny stepVeiiERROR #10Random tests 8MbSuspect tWR being too slow (lower value required)
mostly affects the first 5 main timings
- noticed it can be tRCDWR to RD, can be tRP too,
but it also can be the last two tRDWR & tWRRD
which don't play well with your main tRCDWR/RD

#10 at the very start = increase RTT_NOM to something strongerVeiiERROR #11Random tests 16MbIt is most likely RAM overheating
it will error out if if CAD_BUS is not optimal or SETUP Times are wrong
will error out of tRFC is too low, mostly errors out only after time
Suspect vDIMM to be +/- 1 step too high/low,
tFAW be awkward value, or tRAS needing +1VeiiERROR #12Random tests 32Mb= ERROR #2

If right at the start,
increase procODT once, or make RTT_NOM weaker
Also make CPU 1.8V line weaker

Alternatively - weaken ClkDrvStr & increase VDIMM slightlyVeii
(updated 01/21/2021)ERROR #13Random tests 64MbIt is most likely RAM overheating
timeout while transfering big data
- full crash, nearly always related to too much voltage
~ as memory was not able to autocorrect it

Explosion of #13's,
- try to lower VDIMM or use a stronger RTT_NOM
probably both

Random #13's, still in the first loop:
increase procODTVeii & PJVol
(updated 30/03/2021)ERROR #14MirrorMove 0Mb14 / 4 / 0 - relate to badly used CAD_BUS SETUP Timing
Too low CAD_BUS AddrCmdDrvStr/CsOdtDrvStren/CkeDrvStren
or overal badly timed powerdown

They will appear together, because it's the dimms crashing on badly timed values
0,0,14,0, 9 = too much VDIMMVeii
(updated 01/01/2022)ERROR #15MirrorMove128 0MbCrashed after #15 = End of one Cycle
Timing accuracy related
Can be everything from
(tCWL≠tCL, tRFC, vDIMM, tFAW smaller than tRRD_L, too tight tRRD_)

Can also be an unstable Curve Optimizer core
- verify with y-cruncher first (1-7-0 - 4 loops = 72min)Veii
(added 01/12/2021)


----------



## zebra_hun

KedarWolf said:


> TM5 Errors DecypheredSOURCE1usmus_V3Error TypeError DescriptionERROR #0RefreshStable 0MbVoltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR
> Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP
> or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC)
> 
> Start by adding VDIMM
> 6x Error 0 = BSOD
> 
> 2,0,0,0,0 = not enough VDIMM
> 0,0,0,6,6,6 = too low SCL, bad tWRRD
> 
> 0 at the start = overvoltage crash
> ^ also too high CkeDrvStr with too high procODT
> (only too high CkeDrvStr results in #6 solo)
> 0 bellow 5 cycles = too much VDIMMVeii
> (updated 01/01/2022)ERROR #1Variable tests 16MbCan be voltage related, can be tRFC issues,
> Tiny timeout issues (tRRD, tWTR),
> can also be on the edge of stability CAD_BUS (depends if #6/#4 exist or not)VeiiERROR #2Variable tests 32MbIs a timeout issue, somewhere something ends too quickly
> or you lack voltage and cells are not recharged in time,
> a sync issue with other words,
> which's first culprit is voltage somewhere
> or resistance somewhere
> 
> ^ needs updating and clearer findings - WIP
> 
> Comes together with Voltages issues for #3, #4, #5, #8, #10, #14
> Meaningless on it's ownVeii
> (updated 02/02/2021)ERROR #3MirrorMove 0MbWould suspect more tRDWR/tWRRD
> while for bigger dataset-errors before it = tRP, tRFC
> start with increasing tWTR_ , for example to 5-14
> 
> It can also be too low tRRD_L or too strong RTT_NOMVeii
> (updated 23/09/2021)ERROR #4MirrorMove128 0MbPCB Crash !
> Too strong RTT values
> too high CAD_BUS ClkDrvStr
> wrong tCKE
> or too high VDIMMVeii
> (updated 18/01/2021)ERROR #5MirrorMove 0MbWould suspect more tRDWR/tWRRD
> while for bigger datasets tRP, tRFC
> 
> - it can error after the 2nd or 3rd pass
> if something is off by some ns and just "got lost"
> 
> Can be incorrect RTL training, or on AMD too high/low cLDO_VDDP & ClkDrvStr causing tPHYRDL missmatchVeii & Bloax
> (updated 08/04/2022)ERROR #6Random tests 1MbIs purely related to the IMC (Can mean voltage is too high) ,
> be if procODT, CLDO_VDDP or vSOC
> ~ it translates to "i couldn't even start transfering data, i crashed"
> 4-6x error 6 result in full bluescreen
> - Error 5 then 6 is a timings missmatch between dimms
> (Data mirror move)
> 
> 0-0-0-6-6-6 (2nd cycle) Can be too low SCL with wrong tWRRD
> Single rare 6 (after time), fix RTT values or give it +1 vDIMM
> 
> 6-6-6 at the very start , too high/low tCKE *
> * start with this firstVeii
> (updated 01/12/2021)ERROR #7MirrorMove 2MbIt will error out if if CAD_BUS or CAD_BUS SETUP Time is not optimal (lower CkeSetup)
> will error out of tRFC is too low,
> mostly errors out only after time
> Suspect vDIMM to be +/- 1 step too high/low,
> tFAW be awkward value, or tRAS needing +1
> 
> 1-7-7 or 7-1-8-8 (increase CkeDrvStr)Veii
> (updated 05/04/2021)ERROR #8Random tests 0Mb=Error #1
> 
> 1x #8 at the end = badly timed tWTR_
> Likely too low tWTR_S
> 
> Can also be too high tWTR_L , but first try higher tWTR_SVeii
> (updated 23/09/2021)ERROR #9MirrorMove 4MbSuspect tWR being too slow, voltage stability issue
> If you've lowered tRP , increase vDimm a tiny bit
> If you've increased tRP to longer delay,
> decrease vDIMM +0.01 , one tiny stepVeiiERROR #10Random tests 8MbSuspect tWR being too slow (lower value required)
> mostly affects the first 5 main timings
> - noticed it can be tRCDWR to RD, can be tRP too,
> but it also can be the last two tRDWR & tWRRD
> which don't play well with your main tRCDWR/RD
> 
> #10 at the very start = increase RTT_NOM to something strongerVeiiERROR #11Random tests 16MbIt is most likely RAM overheating
> it will error out if if CAD_BUS is not optimal or SETUP Times are wrong
> will error out of tRFC is too low, mostly errors out only after time
> Suspect vDIMM to be +/- 1 step too high/low,
> tFAW be awkward value, or tRAS needing +1VeiiERROR #12Random tests 32Mb= ERROR #2
> 
> If right at the start,
> increase procODT once, or make RTT_NOM weaker
> Also make CPU 1.8V line weaker
> 
> Alternatively - weaken ClkDrvStr & increase VDIMM slightlyVeii
> (updated 01/21/2021)ERROR #13Random tests 64MbIt is most likely RAM overheating
> timeout while transfering big data
> - full crash, nearly always related to too much voltage
> ~ as memory was not able to autocorrect it
> 
> Explosion of #13's,
> - try to lower VDIMM or use a stronger RTT_NOM
> probably both
> 
> Random #13's, still in the first loop:
> increase procODTVeii & PJVol
> (updated 30/03/2021)ERROR #14MirrorMove 0Mb14 / 4 / 0 - relate to badly used CAD_BUS SETUP Timing
> Too low CAD_BUS AddrCmdDrvStr/CsOdtDrvStren/CkeDrvStren
> or overal badly timed powerdown
> 
> They will appear together, because it's the dimms crashing on badly timed values
> 0,0,14,0, 9 = too much VDIMMVeii
> (updated 01/01/2022)ERROR #15MirrorMove128 0MbCrashed after #15 = End of one Cycle
> Timing accuracy related
> Can be everything from
> (tCWL≠tCL, tRFC, vDIMM, tFAW smaller than tRRD_L, too tight tRRD_)
> 
> Can also be an unstable Curve Optimizer core
> - verify with y-cruncher first (1-7-0 - 4 loops = 72min)Veii
> (added 01/12/2021)


Thx a lot. Is this only for usmus, or pass for all other config? Absolut, extreme...etc?


----------



## KedarWolf

zebra_hun said:


> Thx a lot. Is this only for usmus, or pass for all other config? Absolut, extreme...etc?


usmus only


----------



## 1s1mple

KedarWolf said:


> Newer versions of TM5 here. 4.1 and 5.1 are the same, TM5A, just 4.1 is 1usmus_v3 and 5.1 is a really long anta777 ABSOLUT you want to run overnight while you sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM5(TestMem5) v0.12 Advanced 4.1/5/5.1
> 
> 
> TestMem5(TM5)는 Serj가 제작, 2010년 8월 최초 공개한 시스템 메모리 테스트 도구입니다. TestMem 프로젝트의 최신 버전으로 오랫동안 업데이트가 이뤄지지 않는 고전적인 메모리 검사 유틸리티에 비해 테스트 패턴이 다양하며, 사용자의 커스터마이징이 가능하여 다양한 설정으로 유연하게 테스트할 수 있기 때문에 보다 효율적인 활용이 가능하다는 장점이 있습니다. 뿐만 아니라 인텔의 코어, 펜티엄, 셀러론 프로세서, AMD의 FX, 라이젠 프로세서 등 시스템을 가리지 않고 Microsoft Windows 운영체제를...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwtips.tistory.com


How to change language to english, its korean.
The file is already edited to 0


----------



## zebra_hun

KedarWolf said:


> usmus only


Is it possible to switch this to English? Unfortunately I had to vary the configuration as it is summer here, very hot. In winter it was 5C cold water, now 20C water ... The table helped a lot, thank you.


----------



## spin5000

KedarWolf said:


> Newer versions of TM5 here. 4.1 and 5.1 are the same, TM5A, just 4.1 is 1usmus_v3 and 5.1 is a really long anta777 ABSOLUT you want to run overnight while you sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM5(TestMem5) v0.12 Advanced 4.1/5/5.1
> 
> 
> TestMem5(TM5)는 Serj가 제작, 2010년 8월 최초 공개한 시스템 메모리 테스트 도구입니다. TestMem 프로젝트의 최신 버전으로 오랫동안 업데이트가 이뤄지지 않는 고전적인 메모리 검사 유틸리티에 비해 테스트 패턴이 다양하며, 사용자의 커스터마이징이 가능하여 다양한 설정으로 유연하게 테스트할 수 있기 때문에 보다 효율적인 활용이 가능하다는 장점이 있습니다. 뿐만 아니라 인텔의 코어, 펜티엄, 셀러론 프로세서, AMD의 FX, 라이젠 프로세서 등 시스템을 가리지 않고 Microsoft Windows 운영체제를...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwtips.tistory.com


So the TM5 program went fro v0.12 all the way to v4.1 and then v5.1? The link I click on still says it's v0.12 not 4.1 or 5.1. I'm confused...

Also, I'm using Superlight2 anta777, 1usmus_v3, and Extreme anta777. They are all versions from around September or October 2021. Have any of those 3 tests been updated since then?


----------



## KedarWolf

spin5000 said:


> So the TM5 program went from v0.12 all the way to v4.1 and then v5.1? The link I click on still says it's v0.12, not 4.1 or 5.1. I'm confused...
> 
> Also, I'm using Superlight2 anta777, 1usmus_v3, and Extreme anta777. They are all versions from around September or October 2021. Have any of those 3 tests been updated since then?


I checked the hashes of the original TM5.exe and the TM5A.exe 4.1 and 5.1 and they are different, so I'm pretty sure they've been updated.

4.1 uses the same 1usmus_v3 as the original and 5.1 uses an updated ABSOLUT anta77. 

5.0 uses an updated Extreme1 anta777 that is different from the original. 
I did a text comparison.


----------



## spin5000

KedarWolf said:


> I checked the hashes of the original TM5.exe and the TM5A.exe 4.1 and 5.1 and they are different, so I'm pretty sure they've been updated.
> 
> 4.1 uses the same 1usmus_v3 as the original and 5.1 uses an updated ABSOLUT anta77.
> 
> 5.0 uses an updated Extreme1 anta777 that is different from the original.
> I did a text comparison.


I just checked the original TM5 author's site. It's still v0.12, no updates. TM5A 4.1 and 5.1 still say v0.12 though so I don't think TM5 itself has been updated, maybe just the included test config files but not the program itslf (if going by the v0.12 they all share). I thought they're now in English? The link with TM5A 4.1 and 5.1 looks like it's in all Korean or something...


----------



## Ichirou

spin5000 said:


> I just checked the original TM5 author's site. It's still v0.12, no updates. TM5A 4.1 and 5.1 still say v0.12 though so I don't think TM5 itself has been updated, maybe just the included test config files but not the program itslf (if going by the v0.12 they all share). I thought they're now in English? The link with TM5A 4.1 and 5.1 looks like it's in all Korean or something...


They’re third-party modified builds. No reason to use them over just loading up a config file. Can’t vouch for authenticity or security.


----------



## _AntLionBR_

What could this error 11 be:










Everything is in AUTO. Secondary and tertiary tenses. I run 8H RAM Test no errors.

VDD2 1,45 V / VDDQ 1,48 V / VSA 0,95 V / CPU VDDQ 1.25V


----------



## bscool

_AntLionBR_ said:


> What could this error 11 be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is in AUTO. Secondary and tertiary timings.
> 
> VDD2 1.45V / VDDQ 1.48V / VCCSA 0.95V


Could be a lot of things but my first guess would be temps. What are your ram temps while testing? Hwinfo should show them. If they are hitting 50 to 60c plus I would guess temp related.

To rule out temps you can put a fan on the ram when testing. *IMG_20220521_125505758.jpg*


----------



## _AntLionBR_

bscool said:


> Could be a lot of things but my first guess would be temps. What are your ram temps while testing? Hwinfo should show them. If they are hitting 50 to 60c plus I would guess temp related.
> 
> To rule out temps you can put a fan on the ram when testing. IMG_20220521_125505758.jpg


So many secondary and tertiary times all in AUTO. The temperature on DIMM 0 reached 61.3C and DIMM 1 read 63.8C by HWInfo.

I will provide a 120mm fan to leave on top of the memories and test. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## bscool

_AntLionBR_ said:


> So many secondary and tertiary times all in AUTO. The temperature on DIMM 0 reached 61.3C and DIMM 1 read 63.8C by HWInfo.
> 
> I will provide a 120mm fan to leave on top of the memories and test. Thank you for the advice!


@SoldierRBT is good with Dark mem oc. He can probably give you more info if you need it.


----------



## Ender666666

Any idea why TM5 would show as running, but have stopped utilizing memory like this?


----------



## mike7877

Ender666666 said:


> View attachment 2570235
> 
> Any idea why TM5 would show as running, but have stopped utilizing memory like this?


I think it means it failed. 99%


----------



## hardwarelimits

mike7877 said:


> I think it means it failed. 99%


Do you have any ideia on which timing or voltage it can be ?


----------



## Ichirou

hardwarelimits said:


> Do you have any ideia on which timing or voltage it can be ?


It happens when you run anything else apart from TM5 and they fight over the same memory space.

Nothing you can do besides restarting it. It's an oversight by the maker of the program.


----------



## hardwarelimits

Ichirou said:


> It happens when you run anything else apart from TM5 and they fight over the same memory space.
> 
> Nothing you can do besides restarting it. It's an oversight by the maker of the program.


I see, I was actually doing something else. Thanks

Another question, Is this VDDQ TX Voltage safe at 1.5 for 24/7? 
Running a 12700kf trying to see how far I can push ram at 4000mhz


----------



## Ichirou

hardwarelimits said:


> I see, I was actually doing something else. Thanks
> 
> Another question, Is this VDDQ TX Voltage safe at 1.5 for 24/7?
> Running a 12700kf trying to see how far I can push ram at 4000mhz


There is no unsafe maximum for VDDQ because the FIVR rail would trip long before you cause any damage. 

Just make sure you keep VCCSA under 1.35V, or cautiously 1.40V max, if you aren't using XMP timings.


----------



## hardwarelimits

Ichirou said:


> There is no unsafe maximum for VDDQ because the FIVR rail would trip long before you cause any damage.
> 
> Just make sure you keep VCCSA under 1.35V, or cautiously 1.40V max, if you aren't using XMP timings.


Okey. I have my VCCSA at 1.35V and won't put it any higher. 
The IMC on this chip is not so bad but for P-cores to be able to stay at 52x I need 1.390 volts and this is just to pass like Aida (cache and memory) or gaming , if y-cruncher or cinebench im sure it's instant crash. 
Can't have it all. Thanks for your help , cheers !


----------



## mike7877

hardwarelimits said:


> Okey. I have my VCCSA at 1.35V and won't put it any higher.
> The IMC on this chip is not so bad but for P-cores to be able to stay at 52x I need 1.390 volts and this is just to pass like Aida (cache and memory) or gaming , if y-cruncher or cinebench im sure it's instant crash.
> Can't have it all. Thanks for your help , cheers !


That's really really on the cusp of usability - I strongly recommend a 51x multiplier - the difference in performance would be negligible, but stability greatly improved


----------



## Blameless

Ichirou said:


> It happens when you run anything else apart from TM5 and they fight over the same memory space.
> 
> Nothing you can do besides restarting it. It's an oversight by the maker of the program.


Maxing out "Reserved Memory for Windows" at 1024 can help, if it's a simple matter of running out of physical memory.


----------



## Meerlu

Is it okay to use the PC while running TestMem5 absolut? I'm lightly using my PC while testing new RAM. Will the RAM chrome is using still get tested? Not sure how to articulate what i mean, lol...

Is it "smart" enough to move the memory around so all of it gets tested, heh?

Should i just boot memtest instead?





http://imgur.com/CFfCQRO


----------



## maniakpfs

_AntLionBR_ said:


> Jaki może być ten błąd 11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wszystko jest w AUTO. Czasy drugorzędne i trzeciorzędne. Uruchamiam test 8H RAM bez błędów.
> 
> VDD2 1,45 V / VDDQ 1,48 V / VSA 0,95 V / procesor VDDQ 1,25 V
> [/CYTAT]
> 
> On ddr4 to low or to high VDD2 1,45 V / VDDQ 1,48 V


----------



## mbn999

Error 14 here for low tRDRDSCl or tWRWRSCL, 4 ins't safe for me. Auto (5) passed without error (#14)


----------



## KedarWolf

I upgraded to Windows 11 22H2.

When I run TM5, every time I get to Cycle 23, without fail, I get one random error.

I'm thinking it's a Windows 11 22H2 issue with memory allocation or something. I mean I've ran it like 20 times, error on Cycle 23. :/

Edit: In TM5 I changed the memory allocation to 1024, just put it back the the default 128.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> I upgraded to Windows 11 22H2.
> 
> When I run TM5, every time I get to Cycle 23, without fail, I get one random error.
> 
> I'm thinking it's a Windows 11 22H2 issue with memory allocation or something. I mean I've ran it like 20 times, error on Cycle 23. :/
> 
> Edit: In TM5 I changed the memory allocation to 1024, just put it back the the default 128.


Definitely a 22H2 issue. Went back to 21H2.

Edit: FFS, I never had any settings in the CBS and PBS menu set. So I'm thinking it's something there, maybe Prefetchers disabled.


----------



## Unifyx

KedarWolf said:


> Definitely a 22H2 issue. Went back to 21H2.
> 
> Edit: FFS, I never had any settings in the CBS and PBS menu set. So I'm thinking it's something there, maybe Prefetchers disabled.
> 
> View attachment 2574950


Hi @KedarWolf

how does the new Motherboard compare to the Unify-x?
from what I see, it needs less soc, vddp and vddg's voltage but RRDL needs 6 cycles instead of 4 and CADs and ProcODT are a bit different.
how much VDIMM are you running your RAM with the dark? If I remember correctly you had ~1.52v with the unify-x.


----------



## KedarWolf

Unifyx said:


> Hi @KedarWolf
> 
> how does the new Motherboard compare to the Unify-x?
> from what I see, it needs less soc, vddp and vddg's voltage but RRDL needs 6 cycles instead of 4 and CADs and ProcODT are a bit different.
> how much VDIMM are you running your RAM with the dark? If I remember correctly you had ~1.52v with the unify-x.


I had 1.54v on the Unify-X Max and now use 1.542v on the Dark.

I can likely run the RRDL at 4, but I think I benched better at 6.

And this board the CO Curve is much better!! Core Cycler, y-cruncher and OCCT stable.

Just did this last night. I find this test will find errors even Core Cycler and y-cruncher miss.










Dark










Unify -X Max











I also shaved a ton of time off y-cruncher.

*Edit: y-cruncher benches are determined by the Total Computation Time, not the Start-to-End Time.

You can see the times in BenchMate and that's what you submit to HWBot.*



















And Cinebench R23 is about 400 points better.


----------



## Unifyx

KedarWolf said:


> I had 1.54v on the Unify-X Max and now use 1.542v on the Dark.
> 
> I can likely run the RRDL at 4, but I think I benched better at 6.
> 
> And this board the CO Curve is much better!! Core Cycler, y-cruncher and OCCT stable.
> 
> Just did this last night. I find this test will find errors even Core Cycler and y-cruncher miss.
> 
> View attachment 2575267
> 
> 
> Dark
> 
> View attachment 2575263
> 
> 
> Unify -X Max
> 
> View attachment 2575264
> 
> 
> 
> I also shaved a ton of time off y-cruncher.
> 
> *Edit: y-cruncher benches are determined by the Total Computation Time, not the Start-to-End Time.
> 
> You can see the times in BenchMate and that's what you submit to HWBot.*
> 
> View attachment 2575265
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575266
> 
> 
> And Cinebench R23 is about 400 points better.


this looks like a lot of work, but it is always nice, if you get an improvement, for the hard work you put into it.
I will be back next weekend and will try to test CO on my 5900x.


----------



## CrankyTucan

So I ran 1usmus_v3 before bed. I put it to run 25 cycles. Last I saw it was on cycle 16 before I went to bed. I woke up and go to my computer and there is no message saying I failed or passed, computer looked to be in sleep state. Is there anyway I can see the verdict?
The log in the TM5 folder doesn't tell me much for this run
========= TestMem5 Log File =========
Customize: Default u/1usmus_v3
Start testing at 23:44, 800Mb x32
Usually it would tell me if it failed and what error or if it passed with no errors
Is there a more detailed log file logged somewhere? Or can event viewer show me?

x670e Extreme 
7950x
ddr5


----------



## RODRIGUESF

So I am having "Memory manager not started" everytime I try [email protected], I am opening in admin mode and changing " Testing Window Size " to 1524 or lower does the same error..I really dont know what to do anymore.. It worked in the past with no problem at all..


----------



## AXi0M

is the download link broken? i can't get it to show up. anyone else have a link?


----------



## KedarWolf

AXi0M said:


> is the download link broken? i can't get it to show up. anyone else have a link?


Link is working for me. Mega.nz link.

I can upload it to my Google drive. brb.


----------



## KedarWolf

TestMem5 v0.12 (best configs)English.rar - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link


----------



## StevieRay2

Hello, I started to use Testmem5 with the Anya Absolut profile, if I use this is there any need to use the extreme profile too?
Also when I run it after a fresh reboot with everything I can close possible in task manager it seems to be using my c: drive too(I guess virtual memory?) Is there a config somewhere for Tetmem5 to use less memory so it only uses what's available on my 32GB kit?


----------



## AXi0M

StevieRay2 said:


> Hello, I started to use Testmem5 with the Anya Absolut profile, if I use this is there any need to use the extreme profile too?
> Also when I run it after a fresh reboot with everything I can close possible in task manager it seems to be using my c: drive too(I guess virtual memory?) Is there a config somewhere for Tetmem5 to use less memory so it only uses what's available on my 32GB kit?


it's probably using the disk because it hits 32GB then starts hitting the pagefile. if you go into the ABSOLUT config file you should see somewhere to set the amount of ram to use per thread.


----------



## StevieRay2

AXi0M said:


> it's probably using the disk because it hits 32GB then starts hitting the pagefile. if you go into the ABSOLUT config file you should see somewhere to set the amount of ram to use per thread.


Testing Window Size (Mb)=1536
Lock Memory Granularity (Mb)=64
Reserved Memory for Windows (Mb)=512

Is it one of these I should slightly lower and if so by how much around?

In task manger I see it using 31.2/32.9 yet I still see my SSD being used 
But I also see 34/39 committed.


----------



## AXi0M

Maybe try 1024 testing window size see if that lowers total usage.


----------



## StevieRay2

edit: found it


----------



## DOer_R

Hey guys! I m getting these errors all the time now. I know they didnt happen before.I also disabled curve optimizer but still got errors. Any suggestions?


----------



## CrankyTucan

Any suggestions..? 

Pain.... One error on TM5. Happened around cycle 20. Passed Karhu at %15000 with no errors... Was gonna run y-cruncher after TM5, but i guess back to the drawing board. Any suggestion what i can change to see if this issue is resolved?

eCLK Mode: Async
Core Performance Boost: Enabled
CPU SOC: Auto
VDDIO: 1.40010
VDDP: 1.15
VDD/VDDQ: 1.40000
Memory VPP: 1.80000
VDDG CCD/IOD: .900
Clock Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Runtime BCLK OC: Disabled

*tried it again raising vddio to 1.41 and vdd/vddq to 1.42* still error 15 around cycle 29*


----------



## satinghostrider

CrankyTucan said:


> Any suggestions..?
> 
> Pain.... One error on TM5. Happened around cycle 20. Passed Karhu at %15000 with no errors... Was gonna run y-cruncher after TM5, but i guess back to the drawing board. Any suggestion what i can change to see if this issue is resolved?
> 
> eCLK Mode: Async
> Core Performance Boost: Enabled
> CPU SOC: Auto
> VDDIO: 1.40010
> VDDP: 1.15
> VDD/VDDQ: 1.40000
> Memory VPP: 1.80000
> VDDG CCD/IOD: .900
> Clock Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Runtime BCLK OC: Disabled
> 
> *tried it again raising vddio to 1.41 and vdd/vddq to 1.42* still error 15 around cycle 29*


My guess is that you cannot run TREFI maxed out and your RAM temps seems very warm as it is.
Are you even running a ram cooler or just the sticks with no active cooling?
Try reducing TREFI by half or 65536 and see if it passes first.
Then if it does not, run a fan and try again.


----------

